
Show HN: ArangoDB – A distributed open-source multi-model NoSQL DB - matts9581
https://www.arangodb.com/key-features#multi-model
======
kolev
You can install easily via:

    
    
        brew install arrangodb
    

Here's a nice overview of the features [1] and also comparison with others [2]
(although it's pretty outdated). Some benchmarking here [3] as well.

[1] [https://www.arangodb.com/key-features](https://www.arangodb.com/key-
features)

[2] [https://www.arangodb.com/2012/11/13/comparing-arangodb-
with-...](https://www.arangodb.com/2012/11/13/comparing-arangodb-with-mongodb-
and-couchdb)

[3]
[https://www.arangodb.com/performance](https://www.arangodb.com/performance)

------
ethanjones
Nice feature set. But why do I have to learn a new query language again?

~~~
phpnode
Because it's a graph database so it doesn't really fit naturally with SQL.

Competitors like OrientDB use something that's nearly SQL but not quite, and
it's the discrepancies between the two that catch you out. Arango's query
language is pretty nice when you get used to it.

The one criticism I have of Arango is that they're doing a lot of wheel
reinvention with foxx, when I think they'd be a lot better off leveraging more
of the node ecosystem.

~~~
lucas_dohmen
phpnode is talking about a long discussion we had about that topic – if you
are interested in the reasoning, read here:
[https://groups.google.com/forum/?hl=de#!searchin/arangodb/No...](https://groups.google.com/forum/?hl=de#!searchin/arangodb/Node.js$20is$20a$20single-
threaded$20environment/arangodb/h5a-71H4LUM/O2WE-63H5vIJ)

------
notastartup
I gave it a try earlier this year.

Fantastic stuff, I hope it really takes off.

